# She's back. Another portrait of my daughter. (WIP)



## DLeeG

Older but still daddy's little girl.


----------



## croberts

*Very Expressive*

Hello DLeeG

Nice! A very expressive pose.

I also like the work in your album.

All The Best
Chris Roberts


----------



## DLeeG

Thank you. That means a lot coming from you. Your paintings are remarkable.


----------



## DLeeG




----------



## croberts

*Thanks*

Thanks DLeeG for the kind words about my work.

I see the portrait taking shape in the second post with addition of shading. Very interesting watching the process. Thanks!

All The Best
Chris Roberts


----------



## DLeeG

I draw in layers. With each layer I make corrections and add more shape and details. I compare it to molding with clay but it feels like sculpting with a pencil.


----------



## Jeff

looking good Dleeg. im feeling her expression already


----------



## DLeeG

Thank you Jeff.


----------



## DLeeG




----------



## croberts

*Great Work*

Great work DLeeG. Really coming along now!

All The Best
Chris Roberts


----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## Jeff

that's a lovely young lady. nice job Dleeg looking good!


----------



## DLeeG

Thank you Jeff. I sent her a text with a copy. Her response was "lovely". The photo that I am using was taken about 7 years ago.


----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG

I'm not satisfied with the picture I drew. When I compare it to the original, I am disappointed. I'm not sure if I can fix it. There might be too much to handle. I'm afraid that I will have to start over from scratch.


----------



## Jeff

if you want to re-draw it that's your choice, but I like it- plus remember sometimes its the small "mistakes" that end up making the piece something special. whatever you do, I would still keep this one.


----------



## DLeeG

It's fixable.


----------



## pencils

If you aren`t completely satisfied with it, why not try it again?...what have you got to lose?


----------



## DLeeG

pencils said:


> If you aren`t completely satisfied with it, why not try it again?...what have you got to lose?


Did you read my last post? I said that it is fixable.


----------



## pencils

Oh I see, you have the same approach as Bob Dylan has to recording music then.....get it in one take? Jesus, you really seem to take this inter net thing seriously don`t cha.


----------



## DLeeG

Thank you for your efforts, pencil.


----------



## DLeeG

*Finished*


----------



## Jeff

looks great dleeg


----------



## AZACRYLIC

Looking very good.


----------



## DLeeG

Thanks Jeff and AZ.


----------



## Adonoo

I really like the way you apply your medium, it gives
a great feeling of it being artistic and not just drawing.


----------



## DLeeG

Adonoo said:


> I really like the way you apply your medium, it gives
> a great feeling of it being artistic and not just drawing.


Great first post. Thanks


----------



## Master Snowy

DLeeG said:


> I draw in layers. With each layer I make corrections and add more shape and details. I compare it to molding with clay but it feels like sculpting with a pencil.


Well said! It's the same approach I use, in many ways.

There's perfection of expressions in your drawings. I really like them. It is a field in which I find it difficult to perfect my skills, and now that you have done it, it inspires me. Good stuff.


----------



## DLeeG

thanks snowy


----------



## just

Bump because of the beauty.


----------



## chanda95

She is a beauty!


----------



## Clinoart

Wuao very amazing!! i would like you to go on ClinoArt and tell me what you think about my works


----------



## just

Clinoart said:


> Wuao very amazing!! i would like you to go on ClinoeatshitArt and tell me what you think about my works


I think that is rude of you to high jack someone else's thread and put a link to your website. Just start your own thread.


----------



## chanda95

Clinoart said:


> Wuao very amazing!! i would like you to go on ClinoArt and tell me what you think about my works


Welcome to the forum. Please feel free to start your own thread showcasing your own art within that thread. Please upload your own art (as I see you have started to do) and in that thread you may ask our opinions of your work. Do not continue to hijack threads (as I see you have done with several other posts) where you ask us to go over to your link asking for our opinions. 

We welcome you to actively participate in the group but hikacking threads is not acceptable. I have removed/edited your responses in the other threads. We invite you to provide your own critique/praise on the works of others but that should be as far as it goes. In this thread the approriate response should have been "Wuao very amazing!!" and that should have been the end of it.


----------



## TerryCurley

When I first joined I accidently 'Hijacked" a thread from Wook simply because I didn't know what I was doing and thought I was creating a new thread in the category at the time. It's very easy to make those errors when you are bran new to this site because this site is not the most technically user friendly around. The moderator then could tell you that I got all mixed up early in the game.


----------



## just

He posted the same thing on multiple threads. He was making about him


----------



## chanda95

TerryCurley said:


> When I first joined I accidently 'Hijacked" a thread from Wook simply because I didn't know what I was doing and thought I was creating a new thread in the category at the time. It's very easy to make those errors when you are bran new to this site because this site is not the most technically user friendly around. The moderator then could tell you that I got all mixed up early in the game.


This individual did it 4 times. It was more than once therefore I deleted one because it had no discussion on the thread at all, just a "come see my site". The other three posts I edited to leave out the "come see my site" portion and left the rest.


----------



## TerryCurley

Yeah, I saw that after I wrote that comment about newbies not knowing what they are doing. You were right.


----------



## SherylG

Very nice work! So realistic!


----------



## just

SherylG said:


> Very nice work! So realistic!


Thank You. It is my favorite.


----------



## just

I thought I would revive my favorite thread for the new members who have not seen it and because I have not been able to draw for a while.


----------

